# How long until the babies are born?



## redfinch (Aug 2, 2015)

This is my first litter so i'm a bit impatient!  Mama Blue has made a big nest and she's eating a lot and growing each day. I don't know when she got pregnant, I bought her last week so she was already pregnant when I got her. How many days do you think she has until they're due to arrive?



http://imgur.com/NXC8ojt




http://imgur.com/EIYrZoC




http://imgur.com/UTyNcNe




http://imgur.com/LWzJAW8


Hope the pictures are ok, it's hard to get any because she stays in her nest all day! (I couldn't atttcg them to the post for some reason, sorry!)


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

less than a week,I'd guess at 48hrs.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Agree with Sarah. Might even be within 24 hours, the babies are quite far down which is a sign that it's getting close


----------



## redfinch (Aug 2, 2015)

Thank you both! It's been several days since I took the photos and still no babies! She gained weight very rapidly to begin with but for the past few days she's been pretty much the same size. She's trimmed the fur from around her nipples so hopefully they'll come during the night. She doesn't seem uncomfortable at all, she's just sleeping and popping out to eat and drink now and again.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like there will be lots of babies  it's so exciting. I'm surprised she hasn't given birth yet, but hey. Soon, hopefully! For her sake mostly


----------



## redfinch (Aug 2, 2015)

Still nothing, should I be worried? :| do you think it's possible she's just gained weight rather than actually being pregnant?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

no,she looks very pregnant.I've got hairless mice and they always look huge.If she seems well in herself I wouldn't worry.


----------



## micurious (Nov 7, 2015)

My first litter went like that too. There were ten babies and she looked SO pregnant by (what turned out to be) her second week I thought for sure she would pop any day. When they finally came it took me completely by surprise, after all that.


----------



## redfinch (Aug 2, 2015)

We have 7 wiggly babies, all with milk spots!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

congratulations,look forward to some pictures in due course.


----------



## Kec5105 (Jun 25, 2015)

Yay! Congratulations 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

